# Need to replace the beater with something newer, Audi, Bmw, Acura, Infiniti ? ?



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> LOL ... I know I was totally kidding around because a lot of people on the board call their extra car a beater :rofl:
> 
> I can't resist throwing some humor in a thread ... it keeps it fun :thumbup:


You crack me up, Alan 

My wife had lunch with a friend of hers who has a Cayenne. She said she drove in it and said it was nice, and she wouldn't mind having one of those. "Maybe we can test drive one just for fun" she asked.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Even though I think I've got the list of your cars straight, I've lost track of which one is the current "beater". Let's see...it's not the RX-8, you just got the Allroad, so I guess it's the XC90 that's going? Or is this a fourth car? :yikes:

Damn, I always knew insurance was a ripoff...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

PhilH said:


> Even though I think I've got the list of your cars straight, I've lost track of which one is the current "beater". Let's see...it's not the RX-8, you just got the Allroad, so I guess it's the XC90 that's going? Or is this a fourth car? :yikes:
> 
> Damn, I always knew insurance was a ripoff...


LMAO ... that's a good one Phil :thumbup:

It would be the Allroad (the XC90 just turned 1 yr old) ... as much as I love the Allroad the warranty is coming due in March and I really don't want to keep it out of warranty.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

MrAirbags said:


> You crack me up, Alan
> 
> My wife had lunch with a friend of hers who has a Cayenne. She said she drove in it and said it was nice, and she wouldn't mind having one of those. "Maybe we can test drive one just for fun" she asked.


Ryan, what color are you going to get  (You know your going to end up with one )


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

talk about coincidence ... one of the guys in my office happens to have a G35 sedan loaner and I took it for a nice spirited ride... I don't know why but this car just doesn't do it for me. I can't place my finger on it but I don't get that excited feeling I get fom other cars ... The car has very tight steering, handles great, feels flingable and is incredibly fast ... would you beleive it chirps the tires when shifting from 1st to 2nd at around 5000 rpm (under redline) and this is an automatic

Anyway I can almost safely say I don't want one


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

AF-RX8 said:


> Ryan, what color are you going to get  (You know your going to end up with one )


She likes silver and burgundy.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

rumratt said:


> Me too. Alan, you're nuts! :bustingup
> 
> It just kills me because without increasing your annual car budget you could be driving so much nicer cars!!!!  (another way to say it is that given your annual car budget, you're driving relatively crappy cars)
> 
> But I know you like to change often, so I guess for you it's money well spent. :dunno:


Matt what am I going to drive that I would like better ... seriously ?

Maybe it's my insecurity of spending too much money in one shot on a car but the maximum I'd want to spend is one car plus $10k to $20k in one shot ... of course the closer to $10k the better  plus there are so many awesome cars in the $20k to $50k range ...

Call me crazy but I'd rather have a cool sports car and a luxury/sport sedan then one M5 ... BTW it just hit me, how much would a used M5 be


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Volvo S60R? Oh wait, you already have a Volvo...so what? It probably doesn't suck as bad as the T5.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

AF-RX8 said:


> ... BTW it just hit me, how much would a used M5 be


$$$$$$$$$$$. But a used E39 530/540 is in your range.


----------



## Dr. Phil (Dec 19, 2001)

AF-RX8 said:


> Call me crazy but I'd rather have a cool sports car and a luxury/sport sedan then one M5 ... BTW it just hit me, how much would a used M5 be


2002 BMW M5 
Titanium Silver, Black leather, sunroof,
leather interior, dark wood trim. #0949 
Now Only $55,995* 
:thumbup: :bigpimp: :yikes:


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

LeucX3 said:


> Volvo S60R? Oh wait, you already have a Volvo...so what? It probably doesn't suck as bad as the T5.


What's a T5 ? isn't that the top S60 model ? ?

To an ex volvo owner leuc you might understand this ... both my mother and my sister in law have identical 2003 black S60's and after owning them for 1 year they both want to get rid of them but they are both stuck in a lease ... no clue as to what they can't stand about them as I think they are great cars ...

We love our XC90 and have no plans on getting rid of it for quite a while.


----------



## gojira-san (Mar 1, 2004)

AF-RX8 said:


> both my mother and my sister in law have identical 2003 black S60's and after owning them for 1 year they both want to get rid of them but they are both stuck in a lease ... no clue as to what they can't stand about them as I think they are great cars ...


My sister in law just turned in her S60 lease and bought an '99 S70. It has more room in it for my teenage niece and nephew. The whole family felt cramped in the S60 and they are average-to-tall people.


----------



## rdollie (Aug 6, 2003)

The T5 is the top of the line for 'standard' five cylinder Volvos.

The R is Volvo's version of a M3 or S4. 300 hp, 6-speed manual, a performance AWD system that distributes power based on acceleration, an active chassis system that adjusts the suspension 500 times per second (and has three driver selectable profiles that range from Comfort to Sport to Advanced which is VERY hard and made for the track); big 4-pot Brembos (same spec as found on the Porsche 911TT); etc.

You can get a 6-speed S60R with leather and bi-xenons for the mid 30s through Overseas Delivery which is a real bargain. You can spend another $1k in the aftermarket for a chip and the car really flies (it does 0-60 in 5.4 in stock form - and it's faster if you abuse the tranny.)

Currently Volvo's Rs are limited to the S60R and V70R. Future R products include a probable S40R and possibly a S80R but that's much less likely. It is also conceivable that the new V8 (debuting on the XC90 SUV) will make its way into some R products as well for Volvo.



AF-RX8 said:


> What's a T5 ? isn't that the top S60 model ? ?
> 
> To an ex volvo owner leuc you might understand this ... both my mother and my sister in law have identical 2003 black S60's and after owning them for 1 year they both want to get rid of them but they are both stuck in a lease ... no clue as to what they can't stand about them as I think they are great cars ...
> 
> We love our XC90 and have no plans on getting rid of it for quite a while.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

AF-RX8 said:


> To an ex volvo owner leuc you might understand this ... both my mother and my sister in law have identical 2003 black S60's and after owning them for 1 year they both want to get rid of them but they are both stuck in a lease ... no clue as to what they can't stand about them as I think they are great cars ...


I can totally understand their point of view. I was in one for only 11 months before i traded it in. The car had some great pluses though: awesome stereo, Barcalounger seats...ummm, that's about it. And that's not what i want in a car, so that's why i didn't have it for that long.

Maybe you're not expecting your XC90 to be much of a sports car, but I did with my S60 T5. That was probably a mistake going into it, but at the time (right after an accident that totalled my 325i), i wanted safety out the wazoo also.


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

rumratt said:


> All that matters is total cost of ownership.


 :stupid:

I plan on keeping my 330xi 10 years. I have 32k miles on it after 3 years. If I assume its worth $0 after 10 years its still not a bad deal.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

rumratt said:


> If you're not craving anything more, then I guess I agree with you. :thumbup: But I know I'd rather drive an M3 or a Porsche 911 than get a new 330 every year. :dunno:


What makes you think drivng an M3 is any more fun or better then the RX8 ... or for that matter driving a 911 ... yes these cars are faster and I am sure they are incredibly fun also but so is the RX8 or for that matter so is an RSX type S. More money does not always translate into more fun ...



rumratt said:


> All that matters is total cost of ownership. Buying a new 40K car every year and trading it costs maybe $10,000/year, right? Make that 2 cars and you are up to $15-20K per year. For that budget I MUCH rather be driving an $80-100K car and have the same total cost by either a) keeping it for a few years, or b) if I know I want it for the short term only, buying it slightly used so that someone else pays the first year hit.
> 
> I guess it really boils down to what you enjoy more: having a new "330-like" car every year, or having a "911-like" car every 3-4 years (or a slightly used 911-like car every 1-2 years. The first option would be my least favorite, that's all. :brent:


I understand your logic on this but don't agree ... currently I have some of the best vehicles available for *my *needs.

A sports car for my drives to the office and back plus for some backroad driving on the weekends plus I could take one or two of my kids. Heck my neighbor with his Ferrari 348 was freaking out over the RX8 ...

An Audi A6 with a twin turbo (S4 engine) AWD wagon with all the luxuries you could want and fits all of my kids comfortably while having the abiity to drive through rain and snow while maintianing the german sporty drive we like.

An SUV that is perfect as the family mobile plus it is one of the best SUV's on the market today for a family of 4 or 5 plus at $45k it isn't too cheap either but it's not too expensive. Also fast as h*ll, smooth as butter and actually handles the road very well.

If the Audi warranty wasn't almost $3k and wasn't ending soon then would be keeping it ...

BTW to top it off there is not a car payment on any of them where if I bought a car for an additional $40k I would probably have to finance $15k to $20k of it.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

I think i need to get in the insurance biz...


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

AF-RX8 said:


> I gotta take the time and go test drive one ... I love Honda's in general and a part of me is saying, be reasonable and get an Accord EX V6 or Mazda 6 but another part of me loves the feel of the german cars.


Mazda3s Hatch. Perfect little run-about. Solid handling, nice interior and the engine's perky. Good room too.

If the Mazdaspeed3 Hatch exists in 2006, that'd be my choice.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Of that list, I vote TL. I was super impressed with its power, handling, comfort, luxury, and technology. The price was probably the biggest kick to the crotch, though. Wow, all that for that little? Acuras have got to be the best bang for your buck cars out there. I think if I were to have two cars right now where I had to get the most value for my money, I'd choose the Acura TL and the Mazda Miata (luxury sedan and sports car).

Good luck with your decision. When would you pull the trigger, anyway? If it's not for another year, this discussion is just for fun, as new cars will hit the lot soon. Maybe test drive an Acura RL, if you wait a little bit.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

blueguydotcom said:


> Mazda3s Hatch. Perfect little run-about. Solid handling, nice interior and the engine's perky. Good room too.
> 
> If the Mazdaspeed3 Hatch exists in 2006, that'd be my choice.


Also a great choice. Maybe you could check out the Sentra SE-R or Altima SE-R as well.


----------

